# try Bar Keepers Friend with a non scratch scoth brite green pad for



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 15, 2013)

thought id share a good tip for cleaning all sorts of metal surfaces....local hardware ought to have it....i have had good results using a scotch bright green pad(non scratch type) with light pressure with Bar Keepers Friend followed by a polish....


----------

